# Marbury's Days In New York Numbered?



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> The customary postgame meeting between Garden chairman James Dolan and Isiah Thomas seemed to go on longer than usual late Sunday night in New York. Those sit-downs could be potentially harmful to a head coach. But in this instance, the discussion between Dolan and Isiah Thomas could mean the beginning of the end of Stephon Marbury.
> 
> A high-ranking team official told the Daily News that Thomas and Dolan have been in talks in recent days concerning Marbury's future. Knicks brass is considering what options it has to reduce Marbury's role or get rid of him entirely.
> 
> A trade is unlikely because Marbury, the team's controversial point guard, is scheduled to earn $42 million over the next two seasons. Dolan's and Thomas' history suggests that they would not rule out negotiating a buyout for Marbury, who then would become a free agent. At the very least, Marbury's minutes could be reduced substantially for as long as he remains on the team.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/2007/11/13/2007-11-13_stephon_marburys_days_with_knicks_might_.html?ref=rss
:yay: comeeeee on comeeeee onnn pleaseee god let it happen!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, they are considering buying him out? This organization is the worst, they are just giving away money like it's water. I love Steph and all, and due to his contributions to the community but I also feel it's time for him to go, but buying him out should not be that option. They better find a way to get rid of him via trade, even if it's for a bag of cheetos and a quarter water.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I just heard a blurb about it on ESPN too. Even considering all his issues with the team, I didn't see this coming.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Knicks are the most interesting team in the NBA


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

If they buy him out, you are giving the Celts the East championship


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I think he could implode the Celtics.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

HB said:


> The Knicks are the most interesting team in the NBA


Bet that!


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> If they buy him out, you are giving the Celts the East championship



They get worse and add chemistry problems.

Perhaps the And1 Street team can offer him the Lower Level Exception.

He plagues any franchise that employs him, he doesn't make teams or players around him better.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

Marbury would be a good pickup for any team in the league but I don't know if I'd start him as a coach unless I really had an exceptional team defense in place. He'd be fine off the bench on the Celtics, but they've got enough offense in the starting lineup and Rondo is an athletic and tenacious defender. If Marbury does leave us via buyout I think he will have several suitors around the league. He can still play. Good luck to Mardy Collins (who I am not a fan of) tonight...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Actually Marbury on that Celts team would be hella dangerous. Drive and dish all day.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's my insane proposal for a Marbury-less Knicks: bring back Jared Jordan, and have him play the old Brevin Knight role - just set up everyone else for shots. The guy knows how to pass the ball, and it's not as if the Knicks' perimeter defense could get much worse.


----------



## donnie888 (May 23, 2006)

Marbury told the New York Post, "I got permission to leave. I would never leave my team on my own. What I’m telling you is that I got permission to leave from Isiah. He said I could go home. God bless. Peace be with you." Marbury also says he's not flying to L.A. to join the team on Wednesday. "No, I'm not coming to LA as of now," 

its a f***ing soap opera!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'd give you JWill's expiring and Mark Blount for Marbury. I think Riles can handle him. If James gets bought out then you guys could actually use Blount as a backup C.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

donnie888 said:


> Marbury told the New York Post, "I got permission to leave. I would never leave my team on my own. What I’m telling you is that I got permission to leave from Isiah. He said I could go home. God bless. Peace be with you." Marbury also says he's not flying to L.A. to join the team on Wednesday. "No, I'm not coming to LA as of now,"
> 
> its a f***ing soap opera!


Maybe Isiah told him to go shag the intern again?


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

No offense but Jared Jordan isn't a legit NBA player, I like the guy but this is the real world not dandickauland


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

So what's the beef with the guy? He averages 16 and 8...decent, nto worth the $$$, but decent numbers all around.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> If they buy him out, you are giving the Celts the East championship


eewwwwwwwww....


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

budselig said:


> No offense but Jared Jordan isn't a legit NBA player, I like the guy but this is the real world not dandickauland


Yeah, that's why it was an insane proposal all right.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

i have more faith in mardy collins than stephon for running this team anyway. I hope marbury stays though, cause i dont want my number 3 knicks jersey to become useless


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'd give you JWill's expiring and Mark Blount for Marbury. I think Riles can handle him. If James gets bought out then you guys could actually use Blount as a backup C.


I'd make that deal in a heartbeat. I assumed, however, that the Heat would want to hold onto Mark Blount considering that this is Zo's last year in the league and finding adequate help at center is so hard. I'd also look into trying to swing a 3 way deal with the Hawks where we'd send Marbury to you guys, Williams to Atlanta and Blount to the Knicks. Williams isn't going to be of real use for us because our success rests in the hands of our younger players anyway.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

realgm.com is stating that Isaiah told Eddy Curry that he's going to possibly be the next person benched.

Isaiah needs to learn how to coach. Curry should have been an all-star last year, and is looking good this year, too. 

What's UP with zeke?


----------

